# SHOOFLY PIE



## yankee2bbq (Jun 1, 2020)

This is my wife’s recipe. She always had Shoofly pie at her grandparents house growing up.  My wife made her homemade pie crust for this recipe. So, bake a pie crust first.  
This is a wet bottom version of the Pennsylvania Dutch specialty but customized with sorghum molasses. The original recipe is from an old Joy of Cooking cookbook.
1 cup flour
2/3 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar
5 Tunsalted butter, softened
Mash with fork or pastry blender until crumbly. In a separate bowl, beat:
1 cup sorghum molasses (or light molasses)
1 large egg
1 tsp. baking soda
Stir in thoroughly:
1 cup boiling water
Stir half the crumb mixture into the molasses mixture and pour into the baked crust. Sprinkle the remaining crumb mixture evenly over the top. Bake at 400 for 10 min., then reduce oven temp to 350 and bake for 20-30 min. until the pie has puffed around the sides and is firm in the center. Let cool completely. We keep it in the fridge but the recipe says it will keep at room temp for 3 days. Hope you enjoy! Pictures below (couple not in proper order, sorry)


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 1, 2020)

Hmmmm always wanted to some shoofly pie, all the more reason to. Looks good


----------



## RichGTS (Jun 1, 2020)

never had it before but it looks good. Enjoy!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 1, 2020)

Kevin DeShazo said:


> Hmmmm always wanted to some shoofly pie, all the more reason to. Looks good


Thanks bud!


RichGTS said:


> never had it before but it looks good. Enjoy!


 It’s really good! Wife has it in the morning with coffee!!!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 1, 2020)

Looks good.  Definitely would go great with coffee.  Thanks.

Mike


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 1, 2020)

Spent a Decade in and around Amish Country, Lancaster County, PA. Had many a great Shoofly Pie. Your's looks perfect. Wet Bottom is the best!...JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 2, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks good.  Definitely would go great with coffee.  Thanks.
> 
> Mike


Thanks bud!


chef jimmyj said:


> Spent a Decade in and around Amish Country, Lancaster County, PA. Had many a great Shoofly Pie. Your's looks perfect. Wet Bottom is the best!...JJ


I appreciate it!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 3, 2020)

I've been hearing about shoofly pie for years, but never knew what it was.  Thanks,  now I know. 
Yours look and sounds like a pie I could really learn to love.  I'll be trying this real soon.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2020)

Certainly Looks the Part, Justin!!
I'm Pure Pennsylvania Dutch, and I've been eating Shoofly Pie all of my life!
Yours looks exactly like the ones we have around here.
My Granny used to make Great ones, and Mrs Bear made a couple, but the one they sell around here "Wixon's" is so good, we no longer bother making them.

Yours Looks Super!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 3, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> I've been hearing about shoofly pie for years, but never knew what it was.  Thanks,  now I know.
> Yours look and sounds like a pie I could really learn to love.  I'll be trying this real soon.
> Gary


Try it Gary! Ands thanks for the compliment!


Bearcarver said:


> Certainly Looks the Part, Justin!!
> I'm Pure Pennsylvania Dutch, and I've been eating Shoofly Pie all of my life!
> Yours looks exactly like the ones we have around here.
> My Granny used to make Great ones, and Mrs Bear made a couple, but the one they sell around here "Wixon's" is so good, we no longer bother making them.
> ...


Thank you sir! My wife had family from Reading, PA. We would love to travel back and visit her roots, when we do I plan on trying some Shoofly Pie!!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 5, 2020)

Never heard of - let alone tried a shoofly pie, but it does look good. Nice work

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 5, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Never heard of - let alone tried a shoofly pie, but it does look good. Nice work
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


It’s definitely addicting. Try it Chris! And thanks for the Ike.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok, another for the to-do list.  Looks delicious Thank you !


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 5, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> I've been hearing about shoofly pie for years, but never knew what it was.  Thanks,  now I know.


I've heard of it, too, but never seen one. For some reason, I always thought it was full of raisins.


----------

